#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-24
<Anpu> poz
<HTC> cao zdravo
<HTC> ima li koga
<HTC> :)
<Anpu> ima, izvoli
<HTC> kako da pustim aac format
<HTC> tacnije ovo http://stream.pricaonica.org:39343/listen.pls
<Anpu> ja uglavnom pustam radio stanice preko Amaroka ili vlc
<Anpu> hm a na ubuntu
<HTC> hoce li ovo kod tebe
<HTC> ja se ubih
<Anpu> hm samo na krakto i prestane
<Anpu> kratko*
<HTC> to je mp3
<HTC> koji salje server
<HTC> ondnosno intro.mp3
<Anpu> da li si pogledao ovo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<HTC> jesam
<HTC> instalirao sve to
<Anpu> ne znam imas li kodeke instalirane
<Anpu> ok
<HTC> Amarok pokazuje i pesmu i sve, ali se ne cuje nista
<Anpu> vlc prijavljuje da je to mp4a format
<HTC> da
<HTC> i to sam probao
<Anpu> No suitable decoder module:
<HTC> i to nece
<Anpu> VLC does not support the audio or video format "mp4a". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<HTC> znam, probao sam vec
<Anpu> Install libfaad.
<Anpu> cek da vidimo sta je to
<HTC> mislim da imam i to, ali opet nece
<promis> ova ričaonica je mpp3
<promis> al mislim da je server bulja
<promis> i da xato ne radi
<Anpu> da nije pod drm?
<HTC> promis, nije server bulja
<HTC> kako radi na winamp
<promis> jel
<HTC> a na ovo govno nece
<promis> pa to bulja server :D
<HTC> ne nego ubuntu bulja
<HTC> pa zato nece
<promis> puštam u audacious ali neće posle intor-a
<promis> ono Å¡to ne radi u ubuntu to je bulja ;)
<HTC> zato sto posle intro-a nije mp3
<HTC> nego aac
<HTC> samo je intro mp3
<Anpu> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Anpu> imas li ovo?
<promis> meni pustiovlc aac
<promis> http://64.71.150.28:29812
<HTC> da Anpu
<HTC> imam
<Anpu> to bi trebalo da je dovoljno da pusta aac
<promis> eto vidiš, VLC je pustio ovaj AAC+ radio
<promis> ali neče tvoju pričaonicu
<promis> I isto piše u tom što je pustio mp4a
<promis> tako da VLC pušta mp4a
<promis> mnogo su egzotični ti u pričaonici
<HTC> promis, http://stream.pricaonica.org:39343/
<HTC> Stream Status: 	Stream is up at 32 kbps with 3 of 25 listeners (2 unique)
<HTC> 3 of 25
<promis> heh, pazi meni VLC menja pesme
<promis> samo ne daje zvuk
<HTC> e kad na ubuntu moram da instaliram winamp, onda stvarno jbg
<promis> promeni radio
<HTC> promenio bi ja
<HTC> al nemam para
<promis> ubuntu pušta AAC
<promis> ali taj radio ima nešto što mu smeta
<Anpu> za house imas i topfm, on npr radi
<Anpu> ili tdi house
<HTC> pa da ali tdi nije moj :)
<HTC> haha
<Anpu> stvarno ne znam koji je problem ovog radija
<Anpu> ah ok :p
<promis> Nemogu da nadjem AAC svi su AAC+
<promis> Pa ako je ova pričaonica tvoja, ti promeni tip streama
<HTC> sta da stavim? mp3
<HTC> :(
<promis> ogg
<promis> to je free format
<HTC> al ne znam da li transkoder podrzava ogg
<promis> kao ovi likovi http://www.net1zen.com/
<promis> mada sad ne mogu da ih pustim :D
<promis> a juče sam ih slušao ceo dan
<promis> doduše na drugom računaru
<promis> a dobro, pao im je server
<promis> dobro je
<HTC> mozda je ovaj sc_trans problem
<HTC> idem da probam
<HTC> pa cu da se vratim
<promis> Najveća opterećenost servera je dostignuta.  Molimo poku&scaron;ajte kasnije kada server bude bio manje opterećen.
<dragan99> Ne radi server, odmah me baca na logovanje a ono ne moze
<dragan99> Ima li glasa?
<dragan99> Video, bleda slova pise ali tek sad sam stavio naocare.
<saler> pozdrav ljudi
<Anpu> pozz
<saler> da li mi neko od vas moze ko vodi ubuntu-rs? morao bih nesto u vezi hostinga da pitam...
<saler> ime nekog admina, mail, bilo sta :)
<Anpu> momenat, sad ce
<bojce> ok, kaži šta te muči? :)
<saler> :)
<saler> nekada je postojao debian srbija
<saler> odnosno
<saler> debian srbija forumi
<saler> bili su na fsn-u
<saler> medjutim sada ima nekih teknickih problema i malo su mrtvi
<saler> pa sam pricao sa Rakicem da to prebacimo na neki novi hosting
<saler> pa mi je on predlozio da pitam vas iz Ubuntu RS ima li mesta kod vas na hostingu :)
<saler> pa rekoh da pitam
<Anpu> saler je maddox?
<saler> ako nema ili je neki problem, snaci cu se ja vec nekako za hosting, nije nikakav problem
<saler> jeste
<bojce> a to...vidi, jesu malo, kako kažeš, mrstvi, pošto čovek koji je vukao celu stvar trenutno zbog svojih obaveza ima manje vremena da se time bavi
<Anpu> haha milovan ovde :p
<saler> :)
<saler> da, znam celu stvar sa jelicem
<saler> ja sam od 2007 bio admin na tom forumu
<bojce>  mislim da neće biti problem, kontakriraćemo EUnet da vidimo šta može da se učini povodom toga
<saler> e super
<saler> videcu onda ja da pazarim domen
<bojce> javi mi se na mail bojce (na) ubuntusrbija.org pa da ti mogu javiti Å¡ta je i kako
<saler> ok, saljem ti mail
<saler> Anpu, vidis kako smo ekspeditivni :D
<Anpu> :D
<saler> vazi se drustvo, u kontaktu smo onda :)
<saler> palim ja, na poslu sam :)
<saler> i hvala na pomoci
<bojce> nema na čemu
<Anpu> aj uzivaj
<Anpu> (i hvala za odgovor)
<Atlantic777> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-25
<Sinisa> poz svima :) ja generalno nemam problem sa linuxom nego sa kompom :) nego se mucim vec par dana sa tim i nikako... trenutno se koristim linuxom koji bootujem sa usb-a, pa sam mislio ako ima nekih komp experata koji mogu da pomognu...
<Beretta021> ne radi nam sajt?
<promis> jel
<promis> forum radi
<Beretta021> znam da forum radi
<promis> home ne radi
<promis> ostalo radi
<Anpu> poz
<promis> a i ko još gleda sajt :P
<promis> Beretta021: sad sam za računarom sa grafičkom
<promis> saću da probam igre
<promis> Pa i nije neka grafika za Zero Balistic
<Atlantic777> o/
<promis> Beretta021: Braid je feonomenalan
<Beretta021> promis sta fali gradici, meni je super naspram ostalih igara na linuxu
<Beretta021> sta je Braid?
<Iv4nb> ikariam lomi na Ubuntu, sabija :P
<olujicz> Beretta021, braid je super igra
<olujicz> logička platforma, tako nešto
<promis> Pa okej je ZB ali i nije neka grafika
<promis> kako su najavljivali
<promis> Mislio sam da ima hdr
<promis> i sl
<promis> nije toliko dobra da ne radi na intel integruši
<Sinisa> pozdrav ljudi :) da li neko zna kako da update-ujem bios preko linuxa, tj. kako je to izvodljivo pod uslovom da mogu da boot-ujem samo sa flash-a i flopy diska?
<promis> nikako
<promis> skini alate za tvoju ploču
<promis> prati uputstvo koje daju
<Sinisa> pokusao sam i to. al ne mogu da otvorim exe file da bi se extractovalo sa linuxa :)
<Sinisa> a niti znam kako da napravim neki dos nesto boot...
<Sinisa> mada, recimo da sam dosao do resenja.
<promis> imaš freedos
<promis> imaš dosemu program
<promis> dos boot napravi sa freedoos
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije | http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
<Sinisa> probao sa FDOEM mislim, al ipak cu otici do drugara koji ima windows i napraiti glupavi bootovani floppy :)
<Sinisa> hvala u svakom slucaju :D
<promis> pa instaliraj freedos u flopy
<promis> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/unofficial/balder/
<Sinisa> idem na link (samo je sve uzasno sporo pa traje mnogo vise nego inace)
<Sinisa> eh...da kad smo vec tu, nikad mi nije bilo jasno kako da skinem fajlove sa takvih sajtova?
<promis> ovde imaš uputstvo kako da iskoristiš taj img i da napraviš boot cd
<promis> http://www.nenie.org/misc/flashbootcd.html
<promis> Ne znam na šta misliš, samo klikneš na fajl i on se presnimi
<promis> Sad vidim da navodiš FDOEM, onda si sve video
<promis> kako se radi
<Sinisa> da, ali kad sam extractovao fdoem zauzimao je 1.4mb i nisam mogao da ga stavim na floppy
<promis> pa u uputstvu se pravi bootcd
<promis> od floppy slike
<promis> a takođe, u primeru ima i korak kada se brišu fajlovi da bi se napravilo mesto za flash alate
<Sinisa> ahaa...ok analiziracu ja to uputstvo pa cu probati nesto da uradim.
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM0ptMqNhso&feature=player_embedded#
<Beretta021> e ljudi
<Beretta021> zna li neko kako da pokrenem Jack na Kubuntu 10.10?
<promis> jack
<promis> he
<promis> instaliraj jack contorl
<promis> qt
<Beretta021> nece
<Beretta021> probao sam rucno
<promis> jackd?
<Beretta021> kako da unloadujem pulse?
<Beretta021> mozda to pravi problem
<promis> možda
<promis> pa može pulse da se kokne
<promis> ali je žilav
<Beretta021> http://pastebin.com/vDMDaAN9
<promis> ovo ti je jack2
<promis> jel ti svira nešto? moraš sav audio da isključiš
<promis> Kod mene je namešteno da se pulse isključi kad radi jack
<Beretta021> kako to?
<promis> pogledaj ovo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<promis> evo gledam aktivan je pulseaudio deamon
<Beretta021> hm nisam bas skontao sta trebam da uradim
<promis> evo gledam, pulse server je aktivan i dalje
<promis> tako da on ne smeta jacku
<promis> ali jack je ugrabio hardwer
<promis> tako da svi zvuci koji su usmereni u pulse dok je jack aktivan se gomilaju
<promis> i biće oslobodjeni kad jack sjaše sa zvučne
<promis> moraš da pogasiš sve audio programe
<promis> pa probaj onda ponovo jack
<promis> u ubuntu kad odeš na soundpreferences možeš da vidiš da li je neka aurio aplikacija aktivna
<Beretta021> uspeo sam
<Beretta021> pulseaudio -k
<Beretta021> i jackctl
<Beretta021> pokrenuo
<Beretta021> radi
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> neki proces je držao audio, mislim da nije do samog pulsa
<promis> pogledaj sad, da li je aktivan pulse
<Beretta021> how?
<promis> pgrep pulse
<Beretta021> radi
<promis> eto
<promis> bio je neki proces
<promis> ...
<Beretta021> ko ce ga znati
<promis> ja, to je lepota linuxa
<Beretta021> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-26
<Anpu> o/
<Atlantic777> o/
<Anpu> o/
<TildaTurn> o/
<Anpu> da li neko zna u open officu kako da prvoj strani dokumenta ukinem footer i page numbering
<Anpu> a da na ostalim stranama ostane?
<Atlantic777> Postavi kao tip strane first page.
<Atlantic777> I onda tamo negde u menijima pod futer imaš da isključiš za tip front page.
<Anpu> Atlantic777: hvala puno
<Atlantic777> Uspelo?
<Anpu> jeste
<Anpu> interesuje me samo da li moze onda da prva strane posle "first page" da bude 1 a ne 2
<Atlantic777> E onda nema na čemu! :D
<prvul> može
<Atlantic777> A to za preskakanje numerisanja prve strane može... ali ne sećam se napamet, a nemam OOo instaliran.
<Anpu> okej, bas pokusavam da nadjem kako
<prvul> pa ne mogu sad ni ja da nadjem
<prvul> ali mislim da ima start from
<prvul> ili tako nekako
<Anpu> uf fail
<Anpu> sve neprane strane je pobrisao footer
<Anpu> umesto prvoj
<Anpu> zzzz
<prvul> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/FAQ/Writer/FormattingPagesAndDocuments/How_do_I_make_my_first_page_a_cover_or_title_page_and_start_page_numbering_%28Page_1%29_on_the_second_page_of_my_document%3F
<Ddpbf> машала
<Anpu> hvala
<prvul> molim
<Anpu> uh koliko je spor dijalog za save u oo :s
<Ddpbf> http://translate.google.com/#sr|en|%D0C%D08%D1%82%D00%D1%80%20%D0C%D08%D1%80%D08%D1%9B%20%0A
<Ddpbf> :>
<FiReSTaRT> Guest96525: samo pitaj ovako, nemoj preko privatnih porukica
<Ddpbf> у вези са овим преводм
<Ddpbf> само куцајте
<Ddpbf> митар мирић
<Ddpbf> (није важно како ћирилица латиница или ћелава латиница)
<Atlantic777> Baš lepo što mi je sajt obavestio... Warning! Your computer contains various signs of viruses and malware programs presence. Your system requires immediate anti viruses check! System Security will perform a quick and free scanning of your PC for viruses and malicious programs.
<Ddpbf> јел
<Ddpbf> па лијепо
<olujicz> uh, Atlantic777 pod hitni da si formatirao ceo hard :)
<Ddpbf> и да компилујеш касперси на гентуу
<Anpu> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-27
<Anpu> o/
<Anpu> erm da li ima neko problem s netom na kde?
<Anpu> pise mi stalno cable unplugged, iako je kabl ok
<Anpu> radih eth0 down pa eth0 up i dmesg prijavljuje not ready
<Anpu> tacnnije eth0: link is not ready
<Anpu> i to je to..
<Anpu> bleh sve sam proverio, izgleda da je kabl ipak
<Atlantic777> o/
<milke> veče
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-28
<uerceg> dobar vece svima.
<FiReSTaRT> kakvo crno vece.. vec je 6 ujutru
<uerceg> nekad bilo vece.
<Atlantic777> o/
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: položio i ja. :D
<Anpu> pozz
<Atlantic777> poz
<Iv4nb> problem oko edita crontaba http://pastebin.com/1aJesGsZ
<Iv4nb> u root crontabu zelim da pokrenem job sa drugim userom al ne prolazi
<Iv4nb> ovo je na CentOSu
<vladas> zdravo narode
<uerceg> davo.
<TildaTurn> o/
<Anpu> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-29
<uerceg> saug.
<dungodung> hi
<Atlantic777> o/
<Anpu> pozz
<tha-Infamous> ej
<Atlantic777> da?
<tha-Infamous> sta mai
<tha-Infamous> Beretta021, pa gde si ti jbg
<Beretta021> yo tha-infamous
<tha-Infamous> Beretta021,  yo :)
<tha-Infamous> sta se radi
<Beretta021> evo u poslu sam nekom
<tha-Infamous> nisam dugo bio na kanalu
<Beretta021> namesta se server neki
<tha-Infamous> jesi se to zaposlio :)
<Beretta021> jok
<Beretta021> rekreativno
<Beretta021> :P
<tha-Infamous> znaci jos uvek si rekreativac :)
<tha-Infamous> kao i ja
<tha-Infamous> :)
<Beretta021> :)
<tha-Infamous> odo da boot-ujem ovaj sabayon p[osto sam nesto budzio
<tha-Infamous> brb
 * tha-infamous is away: I'm busy
<acinic> poz
<acinic> sta se radi?
<acinic> Jel moze da se odradi na Gnu Linuxu ceker prijavljivanje radnika. Kada dodju i odu sa posla! Jel ima neki program, ili sta vec?
<acinic> Jel neko odgovorio? Ne videh  :D
<Atlantic777> acinic: pa u principu, mogao bih da napravim nešto takvo.
<acinic> super, pitam samo
<acinic> imam na poslu pa vidim da su se nesto cimali
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> te oce, te nece da radi
<acinic> u cemu bi isprogramirao? U kom programskom jeziku?
<acinic> Svaki radnik ima karticu sa onim bar kodom. I to cita neki citac. Samo priblizis karticu i to je to
<Atlantic777> hmm pa python je sasvim ok za to
<Atlantic777> A kakav čitač imate?
<Atlantic777> Model ili nešto...?
<Atlantic777> Da se proveri za drajver i biblioteku.
<acinic> symbol je marka citaca
<Atlantic777> motorola?
<acinic> http://www.barcodemegastore.com/catalog/symbol/ls9208.htm
<acinic> da, ovakav slican je model
<Atlantic777> I kako to kačite na komp?
<Atlantic777> usb, serijski?
<Atlantic777> acinic: koliko para, rok? :D
<acinic> usb
<Atlantic777> licenca?
<acinic> ma meni licno ne treba
<acinic> samo pitam
<acinic> pazi ako znas to da odradis
<acinic> mozda mozes kintu da uzmes
<acinic> rad naplatis, instalaciju softvera
<acinic> a softver izdas po gpl3
<acinic> to ce da ide, ta vrsta softvera
<Atlantic777> Tako sam i mislio. :)
<acinic> kad nam prorade firme
<acinic> mada malo ce da se nacekamo da prorade
<Atlantic777> Pokrenem projekat pod gpl i kao donaciju pokupim kintu ako nekome nešto fali pa da dodam.
<acinic> jedan moj kolega ga je napravio u dofi jeziku
<acinic> ima bese takav programski jezik
<acinic> ili bese delfi
<Atlantic777> delfi :)
<Atlantic777> Delfi je... propao blago rečeno.
<Atlantic777> To je komercijalizovan objektni paskal.
<Atlantic777> A paskal je Å¡kolski jezik. :D
<Atlantic777> U delfiju se već može nešto i napisati, a paskal je stvarno samo za učenje. :P
<acinic> spansko selo je to za mene
<acinic> taj moj kolega je radio sa ortakom jednim
<acinic> i oni su to prodali
<predsednik> pozz
<promis> ć
<predsednik> moze mala pomoć za novog korisnika ubuntua
<promis> `ajde
<promis> kako predsednika da odbijem
<predsednik> kako da instaliram screensaver koji je za win na ubuntu ?
<promis> verovatno nikako
<predsednik> lol
<predsednik> mora da ima neka fora
<promis> osim ako nisu niz slika
<TildaTurn> :)
<promis> batali to sine
<predsednik> jel ima onda neki screensaver za ubuntu neki sat sa realnim vremenom?
<promis> bolje uči komande u terminalu :D
<promis> `bem liga saću da vidim
<predsednik> instalirao sam onaj xscreensaver medjutim tamo nema ni s od sata
<predsednik> slucajno sam ugasio browser malo pre pa ako je neko dao odgovor nisam video na zalost
<predsednik> ako moze ponovo
<promis> evo našao sam
<promis> samo ima da se rad ;D
<predsednik> :)
<promis> malo terminal da osetiš
<promis> idi prvo vidi, da li imaš screen saver kod sebe koji se zove GLText
<promis> ili čekaj da ja prvo probam ovo kod mene, pa onda da ti kažem
<predsednik> ima
<predsednik> ej namestio sam time and date na gltext radi ono Å¡to mi treba nemojte se muciti hvala i na ovome :)
<promis> pa eto radi
<promis> /usr/lib/xscreensaver/gltext -text '%A%n%d %b %Y%n%l:%M:%S %p'
#ubuntu-rs 2011-01-30
<Anpu> o/
<Atlantic777> poz
<Djus> zz
<Nikola> zdravo svima
<Beretta021> cao
<Atlantic777> Poz!
<Nikola> e
<Nikola> hteo bih na ubuntu da instaliram nesto poput ovog http://www.wampserver.com/en/
<Atlantic777> Misliš lampp?
<Atlantic777> Ili ti xampp danas. :)
<Nikola> ne znam
<Nikola> vi bolje znate :D
<Nikola> da imam na localhostu mysql php i ostalo
<Atlantic777> Ima na forumu na milion mesta, ali ajd potražiću ti tačan link.
<Nikola> vazi :D
<Atlantic777> Hoćeš baš sve odjednom da instaliraš ili posebno apache, sql, ftp i šta ti sve treba?
<Nikola> el moze sve odjednom
<Atlantic777> U suštini može odjednom da se instalira i ako instaliraš posebne pakete.
<Nikola> ok
<Atlantic777> Nikola: probaj ovo - http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<Atlantic777> Mislim da ti je ovo ok.
<Atlantic777> Jeste da više volim da posebno instaliram sve, ali ajd... na isto se to sve svede.
<Atlantic777> A i ne volim ni apache ni mysql, tako da probaj nekom prilikom nginx i postgresql, svakako je vredno pažnje. :)
<Nikola> ok hvala
<Nikola> sad cu poceti instalaciju, pa ako zapnemnegde javicu se
<Atlantic777> ok
<Nikola> super, zavrsio sam prvi deo, sada da konfigurisem :D i da vas pitam da li mogu da koristim neki client za mysql imi moram sve preko browsera
<Atlantic777> Imaš više klijenata, naravno.
<Atlantic777> Imaš phpmyadmin iz browsera, možeš iz konzole, sql workbench...
<Atlantic777> Kako ti odgovara najviše.
<milke> 'bar dan
<Nikola> nesto mi ne radi dobro
<Nikola> :D
<Nikola> sigurno sam preskocio neki korak
<Nikola> kad ukucam http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ u browseru izbaci mi gresku
<Atlantic777> Ajd barem reci koju grešku.
<Nikola> Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<Atlantic777> Apache radi?
<Atlantic777> Dobio si ono it works?
<Nikola> radi
<Nikola> apache
<Nikola> kad ukucam http://localhost/
<Nikola> dobijam
<Nikola> It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<Atlantic777> Super, php je ispravan?
<Atlantic777> Jesi li pravio onu phpinfo() funkciju?
<Nikola> izgleda nisam cekirao mysql prilikom instalacije
<Nikola> jesam
<Nikola> pravio
<Atlantic777> I php je ispravan takođe?
<Nikola> da
<Atlantic777> Ok, a za sql ne znaš da li radi?
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf | grep bind-address
<Atlantic777> Daj da vidimo ovo.
<Nikola> bind-address		= 127.0.0.1
<Atlantic777> I to je ok...
<Atlantic777> a "ls /var/www"
<Atlantic777> ?
<Nikola> index.html  testing.php
<Atlantic777> Hm, samo to?
<Nikola> izgleda sam nesto preskocio u ovom koraku Install phpMyAdmin
<Nikola> samo to
<Atlantic777> Jesi li ga instalirao uopšte* :D
<Atlantic777> Ništa, prođi opet kroz taj korak.
<Nikola> nece
<Nikola> ovo sam instalirao, kako da ga reinstaliram (sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin)
<Atlantic777> prvo apt-get purge paketi
<Atlantic777> pa onda opet install
<Nikola> ovo ne razumem
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get purge libapach2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin
<Atlantic777> i onda opet to isto samo sa sudo apt-get install bla bla
<Atlantic777> kao što piše na sajtu
<Nikola> aha
<Nikola> sudo apt-get purge libapach2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin
<Nikola> cek
<Nikola> E: Couldn't find package libapach2-mod-auth-mysql
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-auth-mysql phpmyadmin
<Nikola> ovo radi
<Nikola> sad sam ponovo zapoceo instalaciju
<Atlantic777> Ok i lepo polako isprati to uputstvo, trebalo bi da radi.
<Nikola> radi
<Nikola> :D
<Nikola> hvalal vam
<Nikola> sad cu da pocnem da testiram
<Nikola> mislim da ce super raditi
<Atlantic777> Proradio phpmyadmin?
<Nikola> proradio
<Nikola> user name root
<Nikola> pass je ok
<Atlantic777> e super
<Atlantic777> ajd uživaj, ja odoh da odmorim ;)
<Nikola> hvala najlepse
<Nikola> pozzz
<Atlantic777> Nema na čemu, svrati nekad da i ti pomogneš drugima. :D
<Nikola> e
<Nikola> opet imam mali problemcic
<promis> jel usko vezano za server?
<Nikola> :D resio sam
<Nikola> imao sam problem oko komandama za mysql
<Nikola> nisam stavljao ; na kraju
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-23
<Ljubuntu> hromijum je njesra
<Ljubuntu> ili su sajtovi pravljeni samo za firefox ;)
<fb0x> haha
<fb0x> firefox rules!
<Ljubuntu> izgleda
<nemysis> lisica ruleZ
<aleksandar1986> pozdrav ljudi!
<promis> Githzerai: jel forum optimizovan za FF? Pošto u hromijumu divlja.
<Githzerai> promis: moraćeš konkretnije
<Githzerai> ja ga testiram u svim slobodnim pregledačima...
<promis> polje za odgovor se preklapa
<promis> kada se ide na puni odgovor
<aleksandar1986> kod mene na lisici radi ff 9.0.1
<aleksandar1986> jedno pitanje: jel ovde mozemo slobodnije da komuniciramo ili je kao na forumu?
<tata> na prvom uključenju debian, dobio sam ovo:....@debian:~$....šta sada?
<fb0x> tata: imas X instaliran?
<promis> kare debian?
<fb0x> da, promasio si kanal xD
<nemysis> tata http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/index.en.html
<promis> tata: aj kad si tu da rešimo taj guitarix
<tata> ajde, satio si me se
<promis> aleksandar1986: ne, moraš da ideš na ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<promis> tata: nije to Å¡to sam te se setio, nego sad imam vremena ;)
<tata> ne znam za x instalaciju, ovo mi je prvo instaliranje na starom kompu bi dobio sam to
<tata> ok, odakle da krenemo
<promis> koga pitaš i za šta?
<olujicz> aleksandar1986: imaš kanal #ubuntu-rs-offtopic na kojem može da se priča šta god želiš
<tata> za guitarx
<tata> ima ga u synaptic pm kao instasliran, ali ga nemogu pokrenuti???
<promis> koja je verzija?
<promis> i koja je bverzija ubuntua?
<tata> 0 21 0 2
<tata> lubuntu 10.04 lts
<aleksandar1986> ok hvala za info
<promis> ne postoji guitarix u 10.04 skladištima
<promis> mora da si dodao neki ppa?
<tata> dobio sam ga sa neta, instalirao ga, a u synaptic pokazuje da je instaliran, zeleno
<promis> hehe, dobio si ga s neta. :D dobro, ajd da kažemo da je dobar
<promis> u načelu 0.20 je tu među poslednjim verzijama
<tata> piše da je konvertovan tgz package
<promis> ko zna Å¡ta je to
<promis> no, moja verzija je 0.20.2
<olujicz> čemu služi guitarx?
<tata> jel to radi kod tebe?
<promis> naravno da radi, koristim ga uveliko
<promis> vidim da je poslednji izvor 0.21.0
<promis> inače ja ga sam kompajliram
<tata> ne znam čemu služi guitarix, još ga nisam video
<promis> ajd da iskompajliram taj 0.21 pa da nastavimo
<promis> olujicz: gitarski efekti
<tata> tako nešto
<olujicz> koliok sam čuo rakarrack je najbolji za to
<tata> ja imam 8 lampaša za gitaru ali ni jedan software
<olujicz> nije mi tu elektronika trenutno ali probaću guitarx da vidim kakavje
<promis> nije rakarrack bolji, drukčiji je
<promis> Å¡to je bitnije
<promis> guitarix je brz, rakarrack je detaljan
<promis> guitarix je više za početnike
<olujicz> nisam se nešto igrao sa tim kompjuterskim verzijama
<promis> tata: evo kompaljira se....
<olujicz> imam neko pojačalce koje mi je ok za sobnu varijantu
<tata> ja ih imam 8 komada, svi sa lampama, ali mi treba nešto i za komp.
<promis> evo ga  gx_head 0.21.0
<promis> radi
<promis> aj sad
<olujicz> eh, sada ste i mene naložili, ali nemam sa čime da povežem gitaru trenutno :(
<tata> promis: Å¡ta sad
<promis> ja je već povezo, i radi. :P
<promis> ovako tata, da bi radio guitarix mora prvo da ti radi jack
<tata> jbg, Å¡ta kod mene ne radi
<tata> eeee, kakav jack
<promis> jack je audio server
<promis> i bez njega ne može da radi guitarix
<tata> znači to je , ja to nemam
<promis> da, to je to za početak
<tata> kako da instaliram taj jack
<promis> sudo apt-get install jackd
<promis> u načelu trebao bi da ispratiš ovo uputstvo
<promis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation#Real-Time%20Support
<promis> ovaj odeljak o realtime support
<tata> ok, moram po klince u vrtić, neki drugi put, hvala, poz
<Githzerai> z
<Ljubuntu> Å ta se koristi za bluetooth komunikaciju?
<Atlantic777> bluez
<Atlantic777> Ljubuntu: treba ti nešto konkretno?
<Ljubuntu> ne znam šta se beše po difolotu aktivira u Ubuntu
<Ljubuntu> ovde u Lubuntu nema ništa
<Ljubuntu> instaliran je smao bluez
<Atlantic777> aha, treba ti neki daemon?
<Githzerai> Ljubuntu: možda da pojasniš šta konkreno želiš da uradiš sa Bluetoothom?
<Atlantic777> neki fin gui aplet?
<Ljubuntu> pa u gnome je to prisutno po difoltu
<Ljubuntu> hoću da uparujem mobni
<Ljubuntu> prebacujem fajlove
<Githzerai> OK, Lubuntu bi trebao da ima isti/sličan aplet za BT kao i Ubuntu
<Githzerai> koji se automatski pokreće čim otkrine bt adapter
<Githzerai> sad da vidimo da li je adapter pronađen
<Githzerai> kucaj
<Githzerai> hcitool dev
<Githzerai> i daj izlaz
<Ljubuntu> nemA NIÅ TA
<Githzerai> dakle, nema adaptera
<Ljubuntu> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0cf3:3002 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<Githzerai> da li si siguran da on postoji?
<Githzerai> je Wireless
<Ljubuntu> ne BT
<Ljubuntu> dmesg ga je video
<Githzerai> Atherors je proizvođač Wireless modula
<Githzerai> predpostavljam da imaš laptop?
<Ljubuntu> pa očigledno pravi i bt
<Ljubuntu> pošto mi je wifi ath9k
<Ljubuntu> da laptop je
<Githzerai> koja marka i model?
<Ljubuntu> dell 5110
<Ljubuntu> navodno http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/search?form.search_text=0cf3%3A3002&search=Search
<Githzerai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/876851
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 876851 in bluez (Ubuntu) "bluetooth 3.0 on dell inspiron 5110" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> Ljubuntu: očigledno postoji buba na tom modelu
<Githzerai> Ljubuntu: samo mi reci je li N5110 ili M5110?
<Ljubuntu> trebalo bi da je N
<Ljubuntu> ima neka nalepnica piše n series
<Githzerai> Da to je to
<Githzerai> kako sam razumeo, nekima radi, nekima ne...
<Ljubuntu> ubacio sam ručno ath3k
<Ljubuntu> [21641.752822] Bluetooth: Atheros AR30xx firmware driver ver 1.0
<Ljubuntu> [21641.752891] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath3k
<Githzerai> ath3k je drajver za Wifi adapter
<Githzerai> poseban je za BT
<Ljubuntu> hcitool i dalje ništa
<Ljubuntu> to je wifi/bt combo
<Ljubuntu> mada je wifi pci
<Ljubuntu> a bt usb
<Githzerai> jeste kombo, ali se koriste dva drajvera za dve stvari
<Githzerai> šta kaže
<Githzerai> sudo hcitool dev
<Ljubuntu> ništa
<Githzerai> jok, ne vidi ga i to je onaj bug Å¡to ti dadoh gore
<Githzerai> moraš sačekati rešenje uzvodno
<Ljubuntu> evo radi sa patchem odavde https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/714862
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 714862 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Atheros AR3002 cannot be turned up/is not recognized." [High,In progress]
<Ljubuntu> hci0	C0:F8:DA:35:A6:90
<Ljubuntu> ono bar hci reguje ;)
<Githzerai> eto ga nešto
<Githzerai> šta kaže hcitool scan?
<Ljubuntu> vidi mi telefon
<Ljubuntu> ali se ne dešava obrnuto
<Ljubuntu> nego ja bih onaj gui sa gnome
<Ljubuntu> inače je tačno, čeka se popravka od kernel tima
<tha-Infamous> SALE PA GDE SI TI :)
<Atlantic777> tha-Infamous: šta se bre dereš bre? :D
<Atlantic777> poz tha-Infamous
<tha-Infamous> x)))
<tha-Infamous> da me bolje vidite :)
<maletaski> ehey tha-Infamous
<Beretta021> vid ziv covek :)
<maletaski> ja sam u poslu preko guše
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> jedva mrdam
<tha-Infamous> ejjj :)
<tha-Infamous> pa jeste li zivi ljudi :D
<maletaski> da živi i zdravi
<tha-Infamous> to je najbitnije
<tha-Infamous> sta se radi
<maletaski> a ti aj lepo na kanal #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<tha-Infamous> ovo kao neke novine :D
<Crowbgd> heh
<Kostic> Имам проблем, Убунту 10.10 сам мења распореде за тастатуру.
<promis> hehe, join da klub
<Kostic> Не зезам се...
<promis> ni ja
<Kostic> у бре
<Kostic> и то само понекад
<promis> meni na xubuntu stalno
<Kostic> чек мало
<Kostic> да ли је то општепозната грешка или?
<promis> ne znam, nisam gledao
<Kostic> Боље да питам, да ли могу да средим то некако...
<Kostic> ?
<Kostic> Гугл ми није нешто помогао
<Kostic> или ја не знам шта да укуцам у претрагу
<promis> pa, mož
<promis> eš, usvoj samo jedan raspored :P
<Kostic> е хвала...
<Kostic> :p
<Kostic> "My Ubuntu has became an iritating silicium life form and has started to terrorise me by switching my keyboard layouts..."
<Kostic> Не верујем да би Гугл разумео...
<Githzerai> Kostic: stavi mu da promena bude globalna, a ne po programu...
<Githzerai> ima negde u postakama kolikos e sećam gnoma
<Kostic> Нашао опцију...
<Kostic> Урадио сам. Е сада, не знам како то да тестирам. Мораћу да сачекам па да видим...
<promis> pa, pazi Kostic možda i nije bag
<Githzerai> samo uradi alt tab na drugi prozor
<promis> zavisi šta hoćeš i šta si podesio
<Kostic> У сваком случају хвала. И да те похвалим, добро се сећаш Гнома...
 * Githzerai ne voli Gnom i nerado ga se seća ....
<Kostic> Па ставио сам класично: USA, SR_LATIN, SR_CYRLIC
<Kostic> ХЕХЕ
<Githzerai> za ovo prisećanje duguješ 10 sklekova.... :P
<promis> ma nisam mislio na rasporede nego kako da ih primenjuje, to globalno ili po prozoru
<promis> ja furam po prozoru
<Kostic> алт+таб
<Kostic> Та комбинација је и пре радила али се понекад догоди да почне сам да мења распореде па му само рестарт помаже
<Kostic> најаче је када се екран закључа па почне... Онда не могу да укуцам лозинку јер меша латиницу и ћирилицу.. :(
<Githzerai> Kostic: da nije do tstature i zaglavljenog dugmeta?
<Kostic> Не верујем. Мењао сам тастатуру и исто је.
<Kostic> Не дешава се то често
<Ddpbf> Из конзоле мже да се пише ћирилицом
<Ddpbf> *може
<Kostic> Мало пре ми се десило па сам морао да га рестартујем
<Kostic> па оно рекох, дај да питам...
<Kostic> Прву сам искривио јер сам мислио да је до ње кад оно није.
<Kostic> Ddpbf
<Kostic> Само ако је име програма на ћирилици...
<Atlantic777> napraviš sebi ćirilični alias za setxkbmap rs latin
<Kostic> Такође, код прве тастатуре после одређеног времена су престали да раде NON-NUMPAD тастери осим тастера 5. Да ли је то до ње или?
<Kostic> Atlantic777: Не верујем да бих имао неке велике користи али лепо је знати да може.
<promis> možda ti je loša struja na gajbi
<Kostic> Ево poноvо је почeла дa бrљавi...
<Kostic> :(((((*(*(((******(
<Kostic> Pa iсkriвi'u je mаjке ми...
<Kostic> иdem нa реstарt
<Kostic> ево ме поново...
<Ddpbf> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-arm-arhitektura-i-ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-24
<Ljubuntu> ovo je greška u hromijumu http://www.dodaj.rsubit/f/1l/dp/31HkkMcO/2012-01-24-1137191366x76.png
<fb0x> Ljubuntu: dodaj.rs ne radi nesto danas
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> sad radi, ali tvoj link nije dobar
<Ljubuntu> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1l/dp/31HkkMcO/2012-01-24-1137191366x76.png
<Ljubuntu> tačped je čudo
<fb0x> a sta je greska? ovaj textbox?
<Ljubuntu> malo pre mi je obriso celu rečenicu
<Ljubuntu> da taj tekst boks
<fb0x> a zasto koristis chrome?
<Ljubuntu> Lubuntu
<fb0x> pa sta?
<Ljubuntu> pa ništa
<fb0x> ne moze da se instalira firefox?
<Ljubuntu> naravno da može
<nemysis> Firefox radi najbolje
<fb0x> pa da
<Atlantic777> chrome stiže po difoltu sa lxde?
<Ljubuntu> da
<Atlantic777> chromium*
<Atlantic777> za sve kojima je promakla ova stranica... http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ubuntu-rs-na-launchpadu/
<Ljubuntu> Pa mislim da podrazumevani brovser u ubuntu distribuciji mora da čita ubuntu forum kako treba
<Atlantic777> za malo da pišem post o tome, kad ono već ima
<fb0x> Ljubuntu: pa kada bi browser pisali oni koji prave forume onda bi mozda i radio lepo
<fb0x> ipak ne moze da se uskladi sa svim sajtovima
<Ljubuntu> fb0x: hoću full Lubuntu doživljaj ;)
<fb0x> ja sam probao da koristim chrome i vise mi se svidja links xD
<fb0x> Ljubuntu: onda cuti i trpi xD
<Ljubuntu> to nije stav flossa
<Ljubuntu> greške se prijavljuju :P
<fb0x> moze i tako
<fb0x> samo dok poprave ti ces vec biti na firefox :D
<nemysis> update entry fixed in chromium-16.0.912.75 (CVE-2011-3925) - add entry for vulnerabilities fixed in chromium-16.0.912.77 Security: ... za FreeBSD
<nemysis> to od google ne treba da se koristi ko hoće da je bar malo siguran
<fb0x> prelazimo u offtopic...
<Ljubuntu> hm. updejt na ovom 11.10 se vrši bez lozinke
<fb0x> lol
<Ljubuntu> pravi se Max Payne 3
<promis> Jel popravljen bug na wikiju da mogu ko ;ovek da resetujem lozinku?
<promis> PEAR mail package is not installed
<promis> a be, kaće više da proradi wiki
<Beretta021> juuuu sta je sa encodingom
<Beretta021> :D
<promis> Backtrace:#0 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/User.php(2992):  UserMailer::send(Object(MailAddress), Object(MailAddress), 'Ubuntu-RS  Wiki ...', 'Neko (verovatno...', NULL)
<promis> #1 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/specials/SpecialUserlogin.php(826): User->sendMail('Ubuntu-RS Wiki ...', 'Neko (verovatno...')
<promis> #2 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/specials/SpecialUserlogin.php(789):  LoginForm->mailPasswordInternal(Object(User), true,  'passwordreminde...', 'passwordreminde...')
<promis> #3 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/specials/SpecialUserlogin.php(136): LoginForm->mailPassword()
<promis> #4 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/specials/SpecialUserlogin.php(34): LoginForm->execute()
<promis> #5 [internal function]: wfSpecialUserlogin(NULL, Object(SpecialPage))
<promis> #6 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/SpecialPage.php(851): call_user_func('wfSpecialUserlo...', NULL, Object(SpecialPage))
<promis> #7 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/SpecialPage.php(578): SpecialPage->execute(NULL)
<promis> #8 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/Wiki.php(251): SpecialPage::executePath(Object(Title))
<promis> #9 /var/www/mediawiki/includes/Wiki.php(63):  MediaWiki->handleSpecialCases(Object(Title), Object(OutputPage),  Object(WebRequest))
<promis> #10 /var/www/mediawiki/index.php(114):  MediaWiki->performRequestForTitle(Object(Title), NULL,  Object(OutputPage), Object(User), Object(WebRequest))
<promis> #11 {main}
<Steva> Dobro vece
<Steva> ima li nekog aktivnog da je zainteresovan da mi pomogne?
<promis> ajde ako je na brzinu
<Steva> jeste
<Steva> da pisem ovde ili na pvt?
<promis> ovde
<Steva> ovako, preuzeo sam 11.10
<Steva> hocu da instaliram na netbook
<Steva> pa sam resio to da uradim sa flesa
<Steva> flash mi je bootabilan
<Steva> ali ne znam da li je potrebno nesto jos da se uradi
<Steva> instalirao sam sedmicu sa flesa pre..
<Steva> sad kad sam iskopirao u root ubuntu
<Steva> nece da ga bootuje
<promis> treba da napraviš ubuntu live flash
<Steva> je l' to dugo?
<promis> pa to nije puko kopiranje cd'a
<promis> kao Å¡to si ti uradio
<Steva> pa kako da napravim ubuntu live flash
<Steva> ?:
<promis> program: unetbootin
<promis> biće ti jasno kad pokreneš
<Steva> evo nasao sam ga
<Steva> sacu da vidim..
<Steva> je l' ce to biti puna verzija?
<Steva> ili samo live ubuntu?
<Steva> ja hocu da ga instaliram..
<promis> program će ti napraviti live usb
<promis> podići ćeš taj live usb i instalirati ubuntu na hard
<Steva> a sta da izaberem ovde
<Steva> 11_10 live media
<Steva> ima nesto svasta?
<promis> ako imaš iso onda izaberi iso sa harda
<promis> ako ti je iso ispravan
<Steva> ma to je ok
<Steva> nego ovo gore
<Steva> distribucija
<Steva> ubuntu
<Steva> i ovo pored verzija
<Steva> ima nesto HDmedia 11.10
<promis> pa to gore zanemari ako imaš ovo dole
<Steva> aha
<Steva> evo ga
<Steva> nego, nece mi formatirati flash?
<Ddpbf> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/anonymox/?src=search
<promis> mislim da ne
<Ddpbf> да ли је ико пробао ово?
<nemysis> pa to je samo dodatak na Tolr Jondnym a ja to imam direktno
<Steva> evo stavio sam ga da se instalira
<Steva> sta mislite, po vasoj proceni
<nemysis> http://www.anonymox.net/en/gettingstarted navlaka je to samo
<Steva> kako ce raditi? na procesoru 1.6 dual kor, 1gb ram, hdd 160gb
<nemysis> Services of the service type anonymoX are provided by us. Service Types Tor, JonDo und I2P are provided by other parties, and we only provide the connection to them.
<Steva> cemu sluzi taj
<Steva> imam problem :D
<Steva> ne sljaka mi mis pri dizanju live?
<nemysis> a P2P još ne radi čist ekperiment pa to je samo da platiš za upotrebu a za JonDo mora da se plaće isto ako se puno koristi
<promis> vidi da li je dobro prikačen
<promis> probaj tačped
<Steva> ma na laptopu
<Steva> njegov tuchpad
<Steva> ne radi
<Steva> nema dugme za gasenje i paljenje
<Steva> sto to ?
<Steva> tastatura radi
<promis> ne znam, možda nema drajver za taj tačped
<Steva> a mis i dugmici ne
<Steva> i sta sad.. :/
<promis> ili ga nije prepoznao
<promis> pa ne znam, priključi miš
<Steva> prikacio sam mu
<Steva> usb mis
<Steva> radi usb
<Steva> ali nece ovaj njegov
<Steva> moze li to da se sredi ?
<promis> možda, ali kao što rekoh, ne mogu sad
<Ddpbf> неста струје
<promis> instaliraj pa ćemo da vidimo
<Ddpbf> снијег затрпава ко блесав
<Ddpbf> nemysis: хвала на информацији
<promis> možda proradi kad je instaliran
<nemysis> Ddpbf, nema na čemu mada sam primetio da radi stvarno Tor adresa kad se izabere
<Ddpbf> Прљаво и брзо рјешење
<Ddpbf> :)
<nemysis> a ustvari to od anonimuX-a je samo tor
<nemysis> kako koja adresa baš su to navlake
<Steva> a cemu vam sluzi taj
<Steva> anonimuX?
<Steva> Moze li meni objasnjeje? :D
<Ddpbf> За анониман приступ интернету?
<Ddpbf> ;)
<Steva> proxy?
<Ddpbf> Тачно
<Steva> treba mi ovaj addon
<Steva> za firefox
<Steva>  ili?
<Ddpbf> Да
<Ddpbf> мада има и бољих рјешења, али ово је брзо
<Steva> pa to mi treba
<nemysis> tor čist sa privoxy plus java Jondonym
<Steva> ima tu nekih podesavnja?
<Ddpbf> Нема
<nemysis> https://anonymous-proxy-servers.net/
<Steva> bas
<Steva> ali mi internet
<Steva>  sad sporo radi
<nemysis> pa to je normalno ako se koristi proxy ja tako radim već godinama, tek ako mora skinem samo za tu stranicu
<Steva> Koristis ga ga tako godinama
<Steva> i radi ti ovoliko sporo?
<Steva> meni dal' ide vise od 300kb
<nemysis> pa zavisi koji tor end tačka i koja stranica
<Steva> uff
<Ddpbf> па шта је лоше ако ти иде 300кб?
<Steva> nije to meni toliko jasno
<Steva> ali cini mi se da mi prikazuje isti IP
<Ddpbf> до прије годину дана то је била екстра брзина у Србији
<Steva> jok
<Steva> ne prikazuje isti ;:D
<Steva> slazem se
<Steva> ja sam nocima skidao 2.5 gb
<Steva> a sad za 15min
<Ddpbf> Па?
<Ddpbf> корисит неки менаџер преузимања
<Ddpbf> или торенте.
<Steva> ma to je ok
<Steva> nego sporo ucitavanje stranica
<Steva> interesuje me
<Steva> posto vidim da me ovde i na ircu
<Steva> prikazuje sa tom fake adresom
<Steva> kako je moguce da je restartujem
<Steva> da prikaze neku drugu?
<Steva> ako me banuju sa tom?
<Ddpbf> Користи неки ирц клијент
<nemysis> wget je super za skidanje konzola
<nemysis> Xchat na primer je super samo za IRC
<Ddpbf> конверзација, квасел, иксчет, телепатија, емпатија....
<Steva> ma ne to
<Steva> interesuje me
<Ddpbf> мали милион
<Steva> da li je moguce da promeni ip ?
<Steva> kao sto radi real hide ip?
<nemysis> more za irc ja imam cloack
<Ddpbf> и ссл веза преко тога
<nemysis> aha ssl naravno
<Steva> dje ste
<Steva> evo me
<Ddpbf> Занимљив додатак даје избор између њихвог сервиса и тора
<Steva> stavio sam mu ovde gore
<Steva> nesto na tor
<Steva> njihov servis ili tor
<Steva> sta da postavim?
<Ddpbf> Мислим да је њихов бржи
<Steva> ovo radi odlicno
<Ddpbf> Али, има дневна ограничења
<Steva> ni speedtest mi ne prikazuje moju real adresu
<nemysis> imam ja Proxy Selector to menja isto
<nemysis> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/proxy-selector/
<Ddpbf> сва срећа па имам 3 фф
<Ddpbf> :D
<Ddpbf> испробаћу додатке упоредо
<nemysis> hehe 3 lisice
<Ddpbf> алфа, бета и обична
<Ddpbf> :)
<nemysis> meni je sve 9.0.1 na dva usera posebno
<nemysis> sa dva X-a samostalna
<Ddpbf> 11.0 је прилично стабилан
<Ddpbf> 11.0.нешто
<nemysis> e ja nisam na ubuntu izvinite ovde je FreeBSD
<Steva> hahaha
<Ddpbf> Ват из убунту?
<Ddpbf> Арчлинукс хир
<Ddpbf> :D
<nemysis> :D
<Steva> mogu li sliku
<Steva> da vam prosledim ovde?
<Ddpbf> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-kako-da-podesim-izgled?pid=187860#pid187860
<Steva> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1E/tf/lKjtpoD/prox.png
<Steva> strasno
<Steva> :D
<nemysis> auuuuuuuuu
<nemysis> promeni onda ip adresu to je bar lako ja imam 3 načina za to
<Steva> evo ga
<Steva> reseno :D
<Steva> sad sam usao sa proxijem
<Steva> idem malo da ih zezam :D
<nemysis> ne igraj se previše pazi to je sve kažnjivo
<Steva> ma.. :)
<Steva> nasao sam gresku
<Steva> proxy radi samo kad ne ide preko jave i flasha
<nemysis> pazi pa java i flash cure ko ludi
<nemysis> i treba ih Å¡to manje koristiti sem ovo Jondonym naravno
<Steva> Sta treba sto manje koristiti /
<nemysis> flash to menja html5 a java je nužno zlo
<nemysis> to je virus za GNU/Linux i BSD
<Steva> ma idem bez toga
<Steva> :D
<nemysis> :D treba to Å¡to manje koristit npr za youtube je super Minitube hehe
<Steva> a sta si rekao
<Steva> zabranjen proxy?
<nemysis> more Minitube ne koristi flash
<nemysis> Normalna podešavanja iz Vašeg Mozilla preglednika se ne učitavaju, nego samo od AnonymoX-a. Tek kad je on neaktivan važe normalna podešavanja. :D
<TildaTurn> <O
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-25
<promis> glupi ubuntu 11.10 nedaje mogućnost da se fajlovima na spoljnim ntfs diskovima menjaju dozvole
<promis> ukinuli su izvršnost
<phlogisto> mozda je malo offtopic, ali jel ima neko iskustva sa SSD diskovima? koji fs bi preporucio, itd?
<Atlantic777> phlogisto: na #lugons znam dvojicu koji imaju ssd
<phlogisto> ok, hvala
<Githzerai> z
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
<Githzerai> E, ljudi, treba mi manja provera engleskog pre nego Å¡to prijavim bubu
<Githzerai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817006/
<Githzerai> kad već lajem, da bar lajem gramatiči ispravno :)
<Githzerai> hvala za ispomoć :)
<Kostic> гледам...
<phlogisto> nor did Serbian translation team changed anything -> s/changed/change
<phlogisto> i mozda directories umesto folders (mada nije gramatika u pitanju x)
<Githzerai> change je prezent, changed prošlo vreme?
<phlogisto> did je proslo vreme
<Githzerai> ili nešto propuštam
<phlogisto> did change
<Githzerai> ahaa, u pravu si...
<Githzerai> hvala
<phlogisto> point out that the exactly the same problem -> point out that exactly the same problem
<phlogisto> jedno "the" viska ;)
<Githzerai> To nije greška :P
<Githzerai> naglašavam da je isti :)
<Githzerai> Å¡ala. Hvala. To to?
<phlogisto> the je odredjeni clan
<phlogisto> ide uz imenicu
<Atlantic777> Githzerai: a čemu služi -offtopic?
<phlogisto> Atlantic777, imas pravo
<Atlantic777> cc, kakav si ti primer :D
<Githzerai> Atlantic777: ne kontam?
<Atlantic777> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Githzerai> Jeste, pomoć oko prijave bube je oftopičenje....
<Githzerai> Hvala ljudi, Å¡aljem bubu...
<Kostic> folders (and their contents) represent > folder (and their contents) should represent ??
<Kostic> *folders
<Githzerai> trei nedostajuće fascikle predstavljaju...
<Githzerai> nema ništa ššud, one jesu to što jesu
<Kostic> ok, pitam...
<Githzerai> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292415
<lubotu3> KDE bug 292415 in sr "kde-l10n-sr-4 8 0 tar bz2 is missing sr latin, sr ijekavian & sr ijekavianlatin folders" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-26
<Itachi> pozza
<Atlantic777> Itachi: /j #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<TildaTurn> <O
<promis> Skandal, Lubuntu troši ram koliko i Xubuntu!
<fb0x> promis: pa ja mislim da Xubuntu bas i ne trosi mnogo rama
<fb0x> bar je tako pre bilo
<Atlantic777> bilo nekad...
<promis> Al baguje ovaj thunar...
<Atlantic777> 11.10?
<promis> 11.04
<promis> ima neki bug, možda je do user podešavanja
<promis> prvi put kad otvaram thunar čekam 2 min.
<promis> a onda mi otvori dva prozora
<fb0x> :S
<promis> posle toga radi okej
<promis> samo mu je inicijizacija problem
<promis> elem, koliko sam uspeo da primetim obe verzije troše kad se upale oko 250MB
<promis> stim što možemo da kažemo da Lubuntu zauzme 230MB a Xubuntu 250MB
<promis> ovo su neke okvirne vrednosti
<fb0x> promis: ali mislim da je to stvar ukljucenih servisa...
<fb0x> ne verujem da je do xfce
<promis> razume se
<promis> ali šta ja znam šta je uključeno, ja sam samo instalirao to što su spakovali
<fb0x> a 250mb kada imas sta pokrenuto?
<fb0x> ili cim startujes?
<fb0x> :S
<promis> 250 klot
<fb0x> omg
<promis> tj pokrenut samo terminal emulaor
<fb0x> strasno!
<fb0x> ja kada pokrenem xfce imam nekih 80mb
<promis> možda da proverim bez logina
<promis> mada to nema smisla
<fb0x> mislis bez GDM?
<fb0x> ili kako se zove sad
<promis> ne bez gdm, nego bez logina u grafičku sesiju
<promis> da pre logina u xfce odem u tty1 pa tamo da proverim zuzetost
<promis> možda se prilikom logina u xfce startuje još po nešto
<fb0x> pa da
<promis> ali kažem to i nema smisla, jer ja se moram logovati u xfce
<fb0x> vidi sessions and startup
<fb0x> ali pazi ima jedna fora
<fb0x> neke stvari ce mozda da ti se startuju 2x
<fb0x> ako vidis to onda javi
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> mozda su i popravili to u 4.8
<promis> u svakom slučaju, iz kutije Lubuntu nije ništa mnogo lakši od Xubuntu
<promis> Ne dobija se mnogo
<promis> Što dovodi do zaključka, na ono što je mene zanimalo, Xubuntu je put kojim treba ići. ;)
<fb0x> ipak sa xfce dobijes na izgledu
<fb0x> :D
<promis> što se tiče izgleda tu su jednaki
<promis> čak mi se lxde više sviđa
<promis> zato sam i dao Å¡ansu lubuntu
<fb0x> hm
<fb0x> zasto samo ja mislim da je lxde ruzan xD
<fb0x> haha
<nemysis> pozdrav i meni je LXDE ružan :D
<promis> Haha, kakv kreten ovaj update manager. Deštiklirao sam neke pakete da ne ažurira, a on ih ažurirao bez obzira.
<promis> Srećom, izgleda da je sve okej.
<fb0x> eh taj gui xD
<promis> kako da onda iz terminala aćuriram samo neke pakete?
<promis> ažuriram
<nemysis> ima valje apt-get
<nemysis> *valjda
<fb0x> promis: a zasto samo neke?
<promis> zato što za neke smatram da će da mi pokvare programe
<fb0x> hm
<fb0x> nije valjda dotle doslo xD
<promis> jete
<fb0x> au
<promis> neki programi rade samo sa nekim verzijama
<promis> nekih drugih programaa
<nemysis> au pa to je problem zavisnosti onda
<promis> Još jedan bag u xubuntu. Mousepad se zatvara pola minuta.
<fb0x> promis: to je poznato
<fb0x> nije smao xubuntu
<fb0x> samo*
<fb0x> i meni neki put zakuca
<nzm> mozel pomoc?
<nzm> mozel pomoc?
<nzm> mozel pomoc?
<nzm> mozel pomoc?
<Atlantic777> pa sunce mu zar su ljudi ćoravi? :/
<Atlantic777> 21:56 -!- Topic for #ubuntu-rs: Добродошли на ИРЦ канал Убунтове локалне заједнице | Поставите питање и  сачекајте | Први пут  сте овде? Погледајте  http://tinyurl.com/6xc3o2z | За слање дужег  текста користите  http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Дружење на каналу #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> 21:56 -!- Topic set by Atlantic777 [] [Wed Dec 28 18:39:46 2011]
<Kostic_> nzm: Kaжи?
<Atlantic777> šteta što je otišao :/
<nemysis> što volim takve pitaju ne čakaju ni minut i odoše
<nemysis> xDž
<Kostic> Да ли постоји неки клијент који би приказивао време настанка уноса? Да се не мучим да одговарам.
<promis> pidgin
<promis> Koliko je mnogo lakše koristiti laptop kad se prilključi miš
<promis> Počinje da liči na ralunar
<Beretta021> :)
<nemysis> e to je super hehe :D računar
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-27
<CrowBgD> test test HydraIrc blah
<CrowBgD> m
<Atlantic777> CrowBgD: please, join the #test chan :D
<CrowBgD> heh
<CrowBgD> smaram moj ruter p arekoh da vidim dali radi :D
<Atlantic777> a imamo i #uubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> *
<CrowBgD> e to vec nisam znao
<CrowBgD> :) da idem tamo da  testiram :D
 * bojce is away: Brzo ću nazad :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-28
<blaeks> KABOOM!!! http://piratskapartija.com/blog/2012/01/28/kako-sokoj-ofps-i-pi-unistavaju-kulturno-nasledje-srbije/
<joostvb> blaeks: is there a piratskapartija irc channel?
<joostvb> blaeks: could not find one on website
<blaeks> Zbog razmere i ozbiljnosti problema koje rešavaju pirati Piratske partije Srbije, "skupština" je u stalnom zasedanju na irc kanalu: irc.freenode.net, soba #pirati-srbije.
<joostvb> blaeks: hvala
<blaeks> kk
<promis> zezanje http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Lsu-6wfCH7M
#ubuntu-rs 2012-01-29
<vvuja> ima li nekoga da igra Zynga poker na Facebooku
<vvuja> ?
<uros1> Samo provera radi li mi o čudo
<uros1> Radi
<uros1> Hehe
<TildaTurn> <O
<n3dj4> Ima li koga?
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: ima, ima
<Atlantic777> izvoli, pitaj
<n3dj4> Ovako
<n3dj4> pravio sam neki forum u php-u
<Atlantic777> svako je pomalo u gužvi, ali samo pitaj pa ćemo odgovoriti čim budemo mogli
<n3dj4> recimo kao phpbb
<n3dj4> ili mybb
<n3dj4> ja sam svoj nazvao PhpRum
<n3dj4> i zelim da ga stavim opensource
<n3dj4> da li postoj nacin da ga stavim pod okriljem ubunta?
<Atlantic777> hm, yap
<Atlantic777> postoji launchpad, to je sajt koji služi baš tome
<n3dj4> link?
<n3dj4> i jel mozes detaljnije da me uputis
<n3dj4> sta je sve potrebno da uradim?
<Atlantic777> ti možeš da otvoriš PPA, kao svoju ličnu riznicu, neko doda tu tvoju riznicu (repozitorijum) i sa sudo apt-get install ili iz synaptica može da instalira tvoj paket
<Atlantic777> ne mogu detaljnije da te uputim pošto i sam i ja tek nedavno počeo da njuškam o tome
<Atlantic777> a biće uskoro info na forumu, nadam se
<n3dj4> ok
<Atlantic777> na forumu imaš temu „moji projekti“ ili tako nešto, pa možeš odatle da kreneš sa promocijom
<Atlantic777> github je takođe fin sajt za open source projekte
<n3dj4> Okej hvala ti
<Atlantic777> launchpad nije loš, s tim što ja ne volim što je usko vezan za ubuntu
<n3dj4> veceras cu da okacim ceo projekat na forum
<Atlantic777> nema problema, svrati na forum za koji dan da vidiš šta ima novo po tom pitanju
<n3dj4> pa cemo tamo da diskutujemo o tome
<Atlantic777> usput, pogledaj malo kako bi mogao da napraviš .deb za svoj projekat
<n3dj4> sta je .tab?
<n3dj4> o.O
<n3dj4> neupucen sam...xD
<Atlantic777> .tab? ne znam
<Atlantic777> postoji .tar
<Atlantic777> .tar.gz .bz .bz2 itd
<Atlantic777> .tar je arhiva, kao .zip
<n3dj4> ok
<n3dj4> a sta je .deb?
<Atlantic777> obično se kod programa sa dokumentacijom, skriptama i licencom pakuje u .tar.gz
<Atlantic777> pa kad se raspakuje onda ide ono ./configure, make, make install
<Atlantic777> e sad, da ne bi terao nekoga da se njaka po terminalu s time, samo da bi instalirao program
<Atlantic777> postoji .deb
<n3dj4> mhm
<Atlantic777> .deb je paket za distribucije na debian kalup
<Atlantic777> dakle, i ubuntu
<Atlantic777> dva klika na .deb fajl, klik na „instaliraj paket“ i to je to
<Ddpbf> деб је у суштини архива
<Atlantic777> fedora i druge distribucije na kalup red hata imaju .rpm umesto .deb
<Atlantic777> na primer
<Ddpbf> ту су спаковани фајлови
<Atlantic777> jeste, arhiva sa pravilima za instalaciju koju razuje softver centar
<Atlantic777> razume*
<Ddpbf> и упутства гдје се шта треаб распаковати
<Ddpbf> и чему шта треба за нормална рад
<n3dj4> pazi
<n3dj4> meni je sve to prilicno apstraktno
<n3dj4> jer ja se
<n3dj4> pretezno bavim web dizajnom
<n3dj4> i programiranjemu php-u
<n3dj4> ja ne vidim potrebu da
<Atlantic777> radimo na tome da olakšamo domaćim programerima i svima da učestvuju u razvoju ubuntua
<Ddpbf> па и .егзе ти је само архива
<Atlantic777> biće u skorije vreme bar neka informacija o tome
<Atlantic777> ako ne zvanično, onda nezvanično
<n3dj4> ok
<Atlantic777> u suštini, prvi .deb je vatreno krštenje, posle to ide lagano
<n3dj4> ali zar ne bih ja mogao da okacim u .zip sve potrebne fajlove
<n3dj4> za taj cms forum koj sam ja napravio
<n3dj4> ?
<Atlantic777> pa mogao bi, ali onda ne može da se instalira sa apt-get
<Atlantic777> ili iz softver centra
<n3dj4> a jel ima neko ko bi to znao da uradi
<Atlantic777> mora jednostavno uz te fajlove da se doda i još po koji fajl koji govori da to ide u /var/www ili kako već
<n3dj4> ja da mu dam ceo projekat u .zip-u
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu da li bi ti neko zapakovao to
<n3dj4> a on da sredi to ostalo...
<Atlantic777> ček, ček
<Atlantic777> kako stojiš s engleskim?
<n3dj4> hahaha
<n3dj4> tu i tamo
<n3dj4> sto?
<Atlantic777> zato što se svakog četvrtka valjda održavaju treninzi na #ubuntu-classroom za tako sve i svašta
<Atlantic777> možda će biti uskoro i za pakovanje
<Atlantic777> i na ubuntu wikiju je sve jako dobro dokumentovano
<Ddpbf> #ubuntu-packages
<Atlantic777> ali, svakako, slažem se da to treba makimalno pojednostaviti i objasniti ljudima u par koraka po naški
<Ddpbf> не чек како се зове
<Ddpbf> уф
<Atlantic777> ima nešto sa multiverse
<Atlantic777> multiverse masters nešto
<Ddpbf> #ubuntu-packaging
<Ddpbf> тамо питајте све о прављењу пакета
<n3dj4> ok
<n3dj4> jel ima neko na forumu ko bi to sigurno znao da uradi?
<Atlantic777> najbolje da pitaš
<Atlantic777> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<n3dj4> ok
<Atlantic777> n3dj4: evo ako te zanima kako da plasiraš svoje tvorevine ubuntu korisnicima ^
<Ddpbf> main -> слободан софтвер за који каноникал пружа подршку
<Ddpbf> universe -> слободан за који убунту не пружа подршку
<Ddpbf> restricted -> неслободан за који каноникал пружа подрђку
<Ddpbf> multiverse -> неслободан за који не пружа подршку
<Atlantic777> masters of universe*
<Ddpbf> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<Ddpbf> пакет се прави по овоме,
<Atlantic777> motu
<n3dj4> ok hvala vam
<n3dj4> proucicu ja ovo
<n3dj4> pa veceras
<n3dj4> kacim projekat i na nas forum
<n3dj4> okacicu i na neki serv
<n3dj4> pa da mozete da date nekakvu kritiku :P
<Ddpbf> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<Ddpbf> ево и мало поједностављено
<Ddpbf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Ddpbf> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Ubuntu_family_tree_11-06.png
<milke> Veče :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-21
<stereo_eeepc> maletaski: o/
<maletaski> stereo_eeepc, \o
<stereo_eeepc> ma gde si ti
<stereo_eeepc> maletaski: radiš ili odmaraš
<maletaski> bolujem :/
<stereo_eeepc> nije valjda
<stereo_eeepc> po ovako lepom vremenu :)
<maletaski> uhvatila me prehlada i grip
<maletaski> ma da vreme je ubitačno
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Megaupload ponovo radi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-megaupload-ponovo-radi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Угледни економиста - заклети Линуксовац!!! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ugledni-ekonomista-zakleti-linuksovac
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Asus i Samsung : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-asus-i-samsung
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Asus i Samsung tablet pc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-asus-i-samsung
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Asus i Samsung tablet pc : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-asus-i-samsung-tablet-pc
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Getdeb i Playdeb okončani : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-getdeb-i-playdeb-okoncani
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-22
<profiler1982> nestao mi pidgin iz message meny nakon deinstalacije lifea rss reader
<profiler1982> ali samo pod jednim nalogom od 4 koliko ima
<profiler1982> sta li moze da bude?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Konica minolta 1350w problem sa stampom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-konica-minolta-1350w-problem-sa-stampom
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Intel HD grafika, kernel 3.6.10 - 3.7.4 i Ubuntu 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-intel-hd-grafika-kernel-3-6-10-3-7-4-i-ubuntu-12-10
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Wi fi mreza : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-wi-fi-mreza
<deximat> jutro
<Guest38490> ...
<Guest38490> pozz
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samo laptop nece na home wifi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samo-laptop-nece-na-home-wifi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Could not open adress book Thunderbird Error : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-could-not-open-adress-book-thunderbird-error
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> donji panel -gnome3 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-donji-panel-gnome3
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> LibreOffice ne otvara dokument : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-libreoffice-ne-otvara-dokument
<amoniman_TE> 'bro vece
<amoniman_TE> samo da proverim da li sam se ispravno prijavio i registrovao na chat
<amoniman_TE> ako jesam, molim vas da odgovorite na ovo moje blebetanje :D
<Icy_blue> jesi
<amoniman_TE> eh, dobro je :D
<amoniman_TE> imao sam malenih problema pri instalaciji i registraciji nick-a ali sam eto i to "resio"
<Icy_blue> ok
<amoniman_TE> u tutu na wiki.ubuntu-rs vjerovatno nije apdejtovano sve pa me malkice zbunilo ali sve proslo ok
<amoniman_TE> btw kada sam kod toga, da li je moguce da ja uradim sitnu izmenu u tutu o instalaciji xchat na wiki?
<Icy_blue> to vidi sa maletaski
<amoniman_TE> potrebno je samo umesto "apt-get install xchat ", kao sto je navedeno u tutu staviti "sudo apt-get install xchat", ako se install radi preko terminala.
<amoniman_TE> to je jedno sto sam primetio
<maletaski> amoniman_TE, slobodno uradi izmene na wiki
<amoniman_TE> i drugo u registraciji nadimka korak 1. i 2. su sada fakticki pod jednim krovom
<amoniman_TE> ok, hvala maletaski! :D
<maletaski> sve što si našao da treba da se update samo napred
<maletaski> zato i postoji wiki
<amoniman_TE> pa dobro, ali red je da pitam!
<maletaski> nema potrebe za time
<amoniman_TE> ipak sam ovde na ubuntu-rs.org tek svega mozda ukupno jedan dan
<maletaski> wiki i jeste napravljen da sami korisnici pišu i dopunjuju sami tutorijale
<maletaski> e pa onda nam dobrodošao :)
<amoniman_TE> hvala :D
<amoniman_TE> bolje vas nasao!
<amoniman_TE> izmjenice na wiki zavrsene, barem ono sto je meni pravilo prob kada sam instalirao xchat i registrovao mail
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nov Nexus 7 3G+WiFi 32GB (1B009A) : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nov-nexus-7-3g-wifi-32gb-1b009a
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-24
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Defragmentacija : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-defragmentacija
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NTFS, Kopiranje fajlova windows <-> Ubuntu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ntfs-kopiranje-fajlova-windows-ubuntu
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-25
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> problem sa javascript accordion menijem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-javascript-accordion-menijem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Netbook Asus EEEPC X101CH problem sa unity 3d : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-netbook-asus-eeepc-x101ch-problem-sa-unity-3d
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dobar dan! : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dobar-dan
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> pozdrav : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pozdrav--17042
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa internetom : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-internetom--17043
<Igorel> pozdrav svima!
<Igorel> zz opetnaistommestu
<opetnaistommestu> Hola!
<Igorel> opetnaistommestu ja sam prvi put ovde
<opetnaistommestu> Dobrodošao!
<Igorel> inace Ubuntu koristim vec 4 godine :)
<Igorel> nisam devoloper jos uvek.. ;) samo ljubitelj izadovoljni korisnik
<opetnaistommestu> U, pa ti imaš duži staž od mene. :D
<opetnaistommestu> Mada, ja sam prešao na mint.
<Igorel> sto na mint?
<opetnaistommestu> Unity me je naterao da prebegnem...
<opetnaistommestu> A mint mi je taaako legao...
<Igorel> ja sam se navikao na Unity i sad mnogo brze zavrsavam poslove
<Igorel> pogotovo ALT precica u svakom programu
<Igorel> vise ne moram da idem po menijima
<opetnaistommestu> Ne znam, mene to smara. Ali, dobro, to je lepota floss-a... Izabereš šta ti odgovara. ;D
<Igorel> i "Windows dugme" na tastaturi, umesto za pretragu,... ranije sam koristio "Synapse", ... :)
<Igorel> pa dobro
<Igorel> meni se svidja Elementarz OS mnooogo, i extra je brz... ali je jos beta i ima bagova... :(
<Igorel> Elementary *
<Igorel> Mint je odlican
<Igorel> jel koristis Mate ili Cinemon?-
<Igorel> opetnaistommestu ?
<opetnaistommestu> Cimet. Mate mi se ne dopada, suviše je old school.
<opetnaistommestu> Cimet mi je baš onako, fin. :D
<Igorel> ja sam probao Mint sa Cimetom, ali je dosta bagovao
<Igorel> ja volim indikatore da postavljam, a vise od pola indikatora nije radilo, i nisam mogao da nadjem ono sto mi treba
<Igorel> opetnaistommestu jel jos uvek baguje ponekad?
<Igorel> recimo kad razmestas stvari na panelu?
<Igorel> nikako ih nisam mogao rasporediti, a kad ih rasporedim, posle restarta opet se pomesaju :(
<Igorel> recimo na Ubuntu koristim "Diodon" za Clipboad Menager-a cuva mi poslednjih 50 copy-ja, ScreenCloud za automatsko uploadovanje Screen Shota, i slicno dok na Cinemonu sve sto sam probao ne radi kako treba :*(
<opetnaistommestu> Ne znam kada si probavao poslednji put, ali poslednji cimet na mint 14 fercera k'o Å¡vajcarac!
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-26
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> “The system is running in low-graphics mode” грешка? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-%E2%80%9Cthe-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode%E2%80%9D-greska
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> slika sa deska nestane pri restartu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slika-sa-deska-nestane-pri-restartu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] slika sa deska nestane pri restartu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-slika-sa-deska-nestane-pri-restartu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] slika sa deska nestane pri restartu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-slika-sa-deska-nestane-pri-restartu
<vukaisn> Ljudi dobro vece kao 1 :) Imam 1 problem (tj nije problem nego ne znam da namestim a kontam da je prosto) Na win-u sam koristio blue i green jack kao headphone da bi mi radili i zvucnici i sluske u isto vreme sad mi samo radi green jack normalno a za blue me interesuje kako bih to mogao da namestim? Hvala unapred
<vukaisn> inace install sam 12.04 LTS ako se dobro secam
<Icy_blue> može ti pomoći audio adapter, a postoje programi koji „premoste“ i osposobe i treći izlaz
<Icy_blue> program se zove HDA Jack Retask potraži ga, meni je pomogao.
<Icy_blue> ili .. hda analyzer
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako poboljsati performanse u igricama : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-kako-poboljsati-performanse-u-igricama
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> menadžer prozora blokira računar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-menadzer-prozora-blokira-racunar
<cigara> dobro veče, ima li kojeg opensuse korisnika ovde? :)
<Atlantic777> cigara: možda mogu da pomognem
<Atlantic777> nisam suse korisnik, ali pitaj :)
<Atlantic777> Beretta021: ping
<Atlantic777> cigara: Beretta021 je u poslednje vreme nešto čačkao suse
<cigara> pa pokušavam da instaliram secon life, samo je problem što imam 64bitnu verziju
<cigara> i potrebne su mi compatibility biblioteke
<cigara> ali nije mi instalacija naglasila koje tačno
<Atlantic777> multilib je ono šta treba da tražiš
<cigara> tj dala je primer za debian based sisteme, ali ne znam koje su suse verzije tih paketa..
<bitlord> cigara, jel kad pokusas da pokrenes privaji neku gresku? druga stvar ako mozes da vidis sa cim je sve linkovan binary  ldd <izvrsni file>   pretpostavljam da i zypper moze nesto kao i  yum na rhel/fedora    yum whatprovides  /usr/lib/my_lib.so   (primer)
<cigara> instalirao sam sve što mi je palo na pamet da ima 32bitne libove, apdejtovao sistem, restartovao komp i sada sve radi savršeno
<Atlantic777> lol, znači to se tako radi :D
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Најновији Либреофис на Кубунтуу 12.04 и Кубунтуу 12.10 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-najnoviji-libreofis-na-kubuntuu-12-04-i-kubuntuu-12-10
<Beretta021> e tek sad vidim
<Beretta021> spavao :/
<alexxxxxxa> Kako promeniti IP adresu? google ne pomaze
<Tilda_> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-change-ip-address/
<Atlantic777> alexxxxxxa: koju?
<Atlantic777> javnu? privatnu?
<Atlantic777> najbolje da iščupaš ruter iz sutruje
<Atlantic777> a često ni to ne pomaže, nekada ne možeš da se otarasiš svoje ip adrese
<alexxxxxxa> javnu
<alexxxxxxa> ranije je moglo
<alexxxxxxa> drzao sam 3 minuta iskljucen modem
<alexxxxxxa> ali nece
<alexxxxxxa> Da li da odustanem?
<Tilda_> probaj duze
<Atlantic777> +1 ^
<Tilda_> par sati
<alexxxxxxa> Mislim da moze, ali da ne znam kako. U win-u, radi : "ipconfig /release", pa "ipconfig /renew"
<alexxxxxxa> ~, clanak sam vec video pre dolaska ovde :D
<Atlantic777> alexxxxxxa: i to radi?
<Tilda_> doobro :)
<Atlantic777> dobro, ti onda stvarno imaš samo modem
<Atlantic777> onda diskonekt i opet konekt bi trebalo da radi
<Atlantic777> samo dhcp klijent da zatraži novu adresu
<alexxxxxxa> ustvari, imam i modem i ruter
<alexxxxxxa> ali posto je modem glavni, onda samo njega iskljucim
<Atlantic777> pa jel ti računar priključen na ruter ili na modem?
<Atlantic777> ako je na ruter onda to ipconfig će da ti obnovi samo privatnu adresu
<Atlantic777> Å¡to ti nije zanimljivo
<alexxxxxxa> samo ovaj
<Atlantic777> znaš kako, ajde ti lepo okači izlaz od ifconfig
<alexxxxxxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574152/
<Atlantic777> drugar, ti ipak imaš ruter
<Atlantic777> i sa tim ipconfig /release i ipconfig /renew definitivno nećeš promeniti javnu ip adresu
<alexxxxxxa> naravno, i ruter
<alexxxxxxa> ok, ali win sam imao pre nego sto sam kupio ruter
<alexxxxxxa> :)
<Atlantic777> ako bi baš da se igraš, onda nakači modem direktno na taj računar
<Atlantic777> pa probaj da se igraš sa dhclientom
<Atlantic777> ali ako čupanje iz struje ne pomaže, onda nešto mislim da neće ni to
<Atlantic777> osim možda ako blacklistuješ trenutnu ip adresu pa on odluči da ti da neku drugu
<alexxxxxxa> ili da cekam da istekne vremenska zabrana :( Gledam neku seriju na nemackom, pomaze mi da obogatim recnik, online streaming je u pitanju, ali vise od 2-3 ne pustaju :(
<alexxxxxxa> pa htedoh menjati IP
<Atlantic777> ne mogu ti ništa više pametno reći
<alexxxxxxa> :(
<alexxxxxxa> a proxy?
<Atlantic777> za gledanje videa - teško
<Atlantic777> što se toga tiče, može i tor, ali to je suviše velik bandwith
<Atlantic777> ali pošto već gazimo u sivu zonu, mislim da to nije priča za ovaj kanal :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> cat  ~/.xsession-errors : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-cat-xsession-errors
<dyn> KAKOE
<dyn> IMA L' ZIve duse ovde
<dyn> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-01-27
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> nema wireles-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-nema-wireles-a
<amoniman_TE> Па нашао је сада да се губи у тај брејку...
<amoniman_TE> пффффф
<c1az> imam problem
<c1az> jel moze ubuntu da ide na windows ? :D
<c1az> !help
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<c1az> !patience
<lubotu3> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<c1az> !help admin
<c1az> !help :Icy_blue
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> проблем при подизању система : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-problem-pri-podizanju-sistema
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Open Office : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-open-office--17056
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Open Office : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-open-office--17056
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Open Office : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-open-office
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> dual boot na jedan hard - gde je sta? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dual-boot-na-jedan-hard-gde-je-sta
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> AMD Unsuported hardware : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-amd-unsuported-hardware
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-21
<vladap> \o/
<Kolega2357> Znali iko da instalira MediaWiki na Linuxu?
<Stephens> ne
<stereo_advance> Å¡ta fali uputstvu sa neta?
<stereo_advance> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Running_MediaWiki_on_Linux#Installation_.28from_a_Linux_perspective.29
<stereo_advance> treba ti pre svega neki web server da radi ali to već znaš :)
<z0ran> Kolega2357, pa nije samo u pitanju mediawiki....ali kao sto ti rece stereo_advance imas brdo primera na netu, sad hoces li sa mysql ili pgsql, hoces li nginx ili apache itd i tako blize
<stereo_advance> na ovoj adresi ima i uputstva za različite distroe
<stereo_advance> čak ima i za slack <3
<z0ran> aha, pa lepo
<Kolega2357> z0ran Mysql
<Stephens> koji engine?
<Stephens> kad se vec pravimo pametni
<Kolega2357> Ko se pravi pametan?
<Stephens> z0ran
<Kolega2357> https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Wiki_family Zna li iko ovo da napravi?
<Stephens> znam ja
<Kolega2357> jel mozes da mi objasnis?
<Kolega2357> Stephens jel mozes da mi objasnis?
<Stephens> nmg
<Stephens> nemam vremena sad
<Stephens> kasnije
<Kolega2357> Stephens Hajde bar deo ako mozes
<Kolega2357> Atlantic777
<Stephens> #ubuntu-balkan :D
<z0ran> Stephens, kako se pravim pametan, o cemu ti to
<Stephens> ma nesto bzv
<Stephens> koji distro koristis ubuntu?
<z0ran> freebsd openbsd i ubuntu
<Stephens> hoces na internaciolni chat za ubuntu
<Stephens> tj balkan related
<z0ran> ali zasto se pravim pametan
<z0ran> ok
<zOran-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nunmc8a_-aw
<Stako> Da li neko moze da mi posalje neki sajt koji je dobar za pocetniku u koriscenju Linuxa?Nasao sam neke na engleskom ali cini mi se da bi mi bilo lakse kad bih nasao nesta na srpskom :)
<promis> ima živih?
<stereo_advance> ako baš mora :)
<promis> pitanje za web hosting
<promis> Å¡ta kupiti
<promis> da li ići na dedicated i sam instalirati sve
<promis> ili kupiti sve gotovo i samo podizati sajtove
<stereo_advance> zavisi od sajta
<promis> sajtovi su lične prezentacije, mali saobraćaj ništa zahtevno
<promis> više kao neke galerije
<stereo_advance> onda možeš i na neku svoju mašinu da podigneš server
<stereo_advance> ali nemoj nešto velike slike
<stereo_advance> obrati pažnju i na tvoj upload
<promis> nebih sad da idem toliko daleko
<Stephens> jok
<Stephens> ako je licna prezentacija uzmi shared hosting ic ao
<promis> jedva podnosim ventilator i od ovog dekstopa
<Stephens> nije valjda mislio da stavis sajt na svoj komp?
<stereo_advance> a onda i sam znaš odgovor
<Stephens> posto to nema mnogo smisla
<Stephens> pogotovo kada za 100din/mo mozes dobiti host
<Stephens> a negde i za dzabe
<stereo_advance> nginx server i uživaš
<Stephens> apache i uzivas
<stereo_advance> nginx nije zahtevan kao apache
<Stephens> nginx je vise nego ocajan
<stereo_advance> e sad
<promis> pa cene mi dođu nekako isto 5$ za dedicatet, a i šerd je tu negde
<Stephens> $5 za dedicated?
<Stephens> trolas ili?
<Stephens> mozda $5 za dedicated IP
<Stephens> to je vec moguce ;d
<promis> tako kažu
<promis> https://www.digitalocean.com/
<Stephens> ja ne vidim nista dedicated tu
<Stephens> samo vps sa ssd-om
<promis> tip mi je rekao da je dedicated, nisam gledao
<Stephens> tip je glup
<Stephens> cim ima root-a misli da je dedicated
<promis> pa dobio je i RAM ;)
<Stephens> lol?
<Stephens> btw dobra im virtualizacija
<Stephens> KVM
<Stephens> not bad for that price
<promis> pa dobro, virtuelna mašina
<promis> to je kao da ima stvarnu
<Stephens> aha da uzmi vps sa openvz-om
<Stephens> bice super
<Stephens> samo ko zna koliko virtuelnih masina imaju na jednom serveru
<Stephens> i kontam cim im prekucas resurse da ces popiti suspenziju
<Stephens> posto to i ja radim :D
<Stephens> neko hoce sve za $5
<Stephens> e pa ne moze
<promis> okej, nebih da idem sa virtuelnim mašinama, a ni da držim kući upaljen računar. Jel imate neku preporuku za deljeni hosting?
<Kolega2357> Moze li sada objasnjenje za mediawiki family kako instalirati?
<Stephens> promis: ovde ili u inostranstvu
<promis> pa, šta znam, možda mi je sve jedno
<promis> da bude pouzdano
<stereo_advance> a što ne vidiš sa Šćekom
<stereo_advance> radi dizajn u libre pa eto ti kontakt
<stereo_advance> a ima firmu koja se bavi hostingom
<promis> dakle, niko da izreklamira neku firmu, a?
<promis> Vidim da neki nude i besplatne domene, dokle god se plaća hosting
<Stephens> jok
<Stephens> nego kupis hosting za celu godinu pa kao dobijes domen za dzabe
<promis> pa da
<promis> neki za istu cenu ne daju domen
<promis> a treba mi jedan novi domen
<promis> to je neka štednja od desetak dolara godišnje
<promis> ovih firmi koje nude hosting ima kao pleve...
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-23
<StephenS> HAHAH
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-24
<nikolam> http://www.b92.net/tehnopolis/vesti.php?yyyy=2014&mm=01&nav_id=796112
<nikolam> da li da ovome dodamo i desktop okruženja i desktop računare u širokoj upotrebi?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-25
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-autowiki-browser
<StephenS> sta je to
<Kolega2357> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:AutoWikiBrowser
<StephenS> sta je to
<Kolega2357> To je program za uredjivanje Wikipedije
<StephenS> sta je to
<Kolega2357> Jel se ti pravis blesav?
<StephenS> sta je to
 * Sceko xaxa
 * Sceko xaxa najjace
 * Sceko brat moj vjerujes li mi napisao sam programe za ovaj mirc
<gde-sam-ja> poz
<gde-sam-ja> program za obradu slika i flash animacija dal ima za ubuntu
<Kolega2357> Ubuntu to ima vec u sebi instalirano
<fogmaker> gde-sam-ja, program za obradu slika u Linuxu je GIMP
<fogmaker> GIMP je dobra zamena za Photoshop
<fogmaker> Nije predinstaliran u Ubuntu
<fogmaker> ali se lako instalira iz Softvare centre
<fogmaker> Flash editor ne postoji na Linuxu
<fogmaker> na linuxu se samo reprodukovati Flash animacije i filmovi
<brok> pozdrav ekipo
<Kolega2357> brok pozdrav i tebi
<brok> hvala Kolega2357
<Kolega2357> Da li je moguce osnovati ubuntu-balkan forum?
<stereo_advance> naravno, samo za početak ne bi imao podršku canonicala
<stereo_advance> uprava foruma zna više o tome
<Kolega2357> Kako mislis nebi imao podrsku?
<stereo_advance> a to mira da se zasluži
<stereo_advance> *mora
<stereo_advance> osnuj šta hoćeš
<stereo_advance> pa ako ti ide dobro uđeš u pregovore
<stereo_advance> ali opet ne valja veliki broj zajednica na malo prostora
<stereo_advance> i crnogorci imaju ubuntu-cg
<stereo_advance> i malo svako u okolini ima
<stereo_advance> pa sad napravi projekat, predloži nešto konkretno
<StephenS> nije
<stereo_advance> izloži zamisao
<StephenS> oni imaju ubuntu-me
<stereo_advance> da, ubuntu-me
<Kolega2357> Da li bi ubuntu balkan forum pravi globalna ubuntu zajednica?
<TildaTurn> Kolega2357, a sta, tesan ti je ubuntu-srbija forum ili sta?
<Kolega2357> Nije mi tesan covece naprotiv ne vidim nista lose u tome da imamo ubuntu balkan forum
<TildaTurn> :)
<TildaTurn> koliko godina si prisutan na ubuntu srbija forumu?
<Kolega2357> od 2013 godine
<TildaTurn> e pa ..
<Kolega2357> sta?
<TildaTurn> postavi temu na forumu, da vidis sta ostali misle o tome
<stereo_advance> ma napravi koncept prvo
<stereo_advance> balkan je već šire područje od srbije
<stereo_advance> iovako ima malo ljudi aktivnih a još jedan forum više je još jedna obaveza više
<stereo_advance> moraćeš sam da nađeš ljude za to
<Kolega2357> Nacice se neko. U kojoj kategoriji na forumu treba otvoriti temu?
<TildaTurn> pa, probaj u Opšte diskusije. ako ne odgovara premestice vec neko od moderatora
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-ubuntu-pijaca Moze li ovde?
<TildaTurn> nemoj na pijacu :)
<stereo_advance> :)
<Kolega2357> a ovde http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-chat ?
<TildaTurn> pa moze i chat
<Kolega2357> Jel ima neki način da se ubaci tipa da se klikne za mišljenje da ili ne?
<TildaTurn> glasanje - da
<Kolega2357> Kako podesiti opcije za glasanje?
<TildaTurn> e to se nisam igrao
<StephenS> VOTE
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ubuntu-forum-za-balkan?pid=230900#pid230900
<StephenS> A inace ovo sto pricas StephenS
<StephenS> stereo_advance: *
<StephenS> to je vec odobreno od strane ubuntu-a
<stereo_advance> daj link
<StephenS> link?
<StephenS> Nema linka ali ima kanal #ubuntu-balkan
<StephenS> a #ubuntu-irc predstavlja ubuntu zajednicu na freenode networku
<stereo_advance> e ako ima kanal onda ok
<StephenS> tako da mozemo otvoriti u ubuntu-balkan
<StephenS> samo kao sto rekoh nemam vremena da se bavim sa tim
<stereo_advance> ima Kolega2357 vremena :)
 * gara maletaski ;( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<gara> v
<blaeks> kupujem bitcoine, ako neko prodaje PM. hvala!
#ubuntu-rs 2014-01-26
<KobeBryant> dobar dan kolege linuksasi...:D
<KobeBryant> pa kolege imam jedan problem sa računarom, nije direktno vezan za linux, ali ipak znam da oni koji koriste linux ipak znaju malo više o računarima
<KobeBryant> naime, imam računar koji je star oko 5 godina
<KobeBryant> na njemu imam Ubuntu 13.10
<KobeBryant> i XP koji mi je potreban zbog faxa
<KobeBryant> Hard se stalno čuje...
<KobeBryant> krči
<KobeBryant> ali kada računar odnesem kod drugara i tamo priključim, on se ne čuje
<KobeBryant> ni malo
<KobeBryant> da li znate Å¡ta bi mogao biti problem
<KobeBryant> _
<KobeBryant> ?
<KobeBryant> pretpostavljam da je struja
<KobeBryant> ali kako to mogu da rešim?
<nesa962> Bro veče svima
<vladap> \o/
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-19
<pocetnik_php> ima li koga?
<pocetnik_php> potreban mi je savet
<tata> da li neko zna zašto ne mogu da kopiram video file sa mobilnog na hard disk, ali zato mogu slike da kopiram sa istog mobilnog
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-20
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<Aleksa> Zdravo svima!
<Aleksa> Skoro sam hteo da isprobam srpski jezik, pa sam podesio u Software Settings-u Srspki ćir. kao prvi jezik za prikaz, Srpski lat. kao drugi, zatim Engleski kao treći.
<Aleksa> Ćirilica mi je dosadila te sam je skinuo s liste
<Aleksa> Sad mi je latinica prva na listi, pa dva engleska idioma. Međutim, ćirilica je i dalje prisutna u brojnim programima, uključujući terminal, fajerfoks i ovaj heksčet.
<Aleksa> Å¡ta da radim?
<Aleksa> Beretta021, blaeks, olujicz ^ ?
<blaeks> setxkbmap us
<blaeks> ako imas setxkbmap
<Aleksa> valjda imam
<Aleksa> to sam ukucao u terminal
<blaeks> jel radi?
<Aleksa> da li treba da restartujem PC_
<Aleksa> ?
<Aleksa> vau
<Aleksa> promenilo mi je tastaturu
<Aleksa> i dalje je na ćirilici :(
<Aleksa> blaeks, znam ja tastaturu da menjam
<Aleksa> nego su mi programi na ćirilici
<blaeks> aha, pa to si onda instalirao lokalizovane pakete
<blaeks> brishi to
<Aleksa> kako da ih obrišem?
<Aleksa> ono *-locale-rs ?
<blaeks> ne znam kako
<joostvb> re
<Aleksa> joostvb, zdravo!
<Aleksa> znaš li kako da stavim latinicu umesto ćirilice (za programe, ne za tastaturu)?
<joostvb> Å¡ta je "stavim"?
<joostvb> cekaj
<joostvb> export LANG=sr_RS
<joostvb> mošda
<joostvb> export LANG=sr_RS@latin
<joostvb> ^
<joostvb> hajde, idem sad
<compaq615> tu neko ?
<compaq615> moze help
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-22
<tuneko> jutro
<joostvb> добро јутро
<theuth> prijem
<theuth> jel neko nekad
<theuth> ovde
<fsdfsdfsd> pozz svima
#ubuntu-rs 2015-01-25
<t4nk357> poz drugari
<t4nk357> ima li koga?
<t4nk357> :D
<TildaTurn> uvek ima
<t4nk357> treba mi mala pomoc
<t4nk357> ako moze
<TildaTurn> samo ti napiši pa ako neko zna odgovoriće
<t4nk357> http://tdom.github.io/
<t4nk357> uspeo sam da podesim na ubuntu, ali mi treba na centos
<t4nk357>  ldd /usr/lib/tdom0.8.3/libtdom0.8.3.so         linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffdb7cd000)         libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f631c575000)         /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00000030e0200000)
<TildaTurn> neznam ti ja ovo
<TildaTurn> probaj pitaj na #lugons  .. tamo ima više znalaca
<t4nk357> ok, hvala
<TildaTurn> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2016-01-25
<nikolam> Linuks vise ni teoretski nije zajenica pojedinaca: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/01/21/1857222/linux-foundation-quietly-drops-community-representation
#ubuntu-rs 2017-01-25
<yeahyeah91> helou :3
#ubuntu-rs 2017-01-28
 * gmo jos me moja raja nije izdala;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-01-25
<inf4m0us> pozdrav ako postoji mogucnost da se root particija poveca nek mi neko javi
<inf4m0us> tipa da uzmem od windowsove particije
#ubuntu-rs 2019-01-23
<nike> poz
<nike> gde mogu da ucim ubuntu sa srednjim engleskim?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-01-26
<milobit-> pomoz boze "ljudi"
<milobit-> evo mene jopet:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWb7arKr_kU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62LzBD0-gw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q62LzBD0-gw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPsl12TywBA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<milobit-> samo za ljutu guju;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbJYQZ-v7mI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsMZS_GN3Go
<morebit> dungodung:  su ziv :)
<morebit> i zdrav
<morebit> samo pozeleo da te cujem
<morebit> i da me zelja mine :)
<morebit> psydroid[m]: de si moj brate 'azijate' Ute i i boga se jos samo uzdam;)
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> baba vristi 'pohasila se:(
 * morebit stotinu joj kuraca fali
<morebit> moram da plaknem sudje:(
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-20
<cuca> pomoz bog ljudi :)
<cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxSKIVBy7n0
<cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAn_0HbblxE
<cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyfXz0pa-p0
<cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-ZYkf-1zmk
<cuca> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pNO-vBqlAg
<cuca> placem i ja
<cuca> jer mi je poznat grob zastave
<cuca> djedo moj stari me je vodio na taj grob zastave
<cuca> kacanski vojvoda je molo djedu da ida za srbiju
<cuca> djedo nije hti
<cuca> zahvalio mu se
<cuca> i ostao u bosni i dalje da cuva zastavu
<cuca> i baba mi je pricala o toj golgoti
<cuca> kako ih je hranila
<cuca> kada su ih razbili kog gorazda
<cuca> a djedo ih je sahranjivo
<cuca> i ja jos cuvam jednu uspomenu jednog pokojnika koga je djed sahranio
 * cuca vreme ide vreme prolazi Novo doba dolazi
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-21
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRjIsA5ZdaA&feature=emb_rel_pause
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUn-S8mA3ss
<adin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cif32kEeX2A
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-22
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfjOhSNhXVg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzOqSbwPGkw
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhFY_8dV5ZQ
#ubuntu-rs 2020-01-25
<kb3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpiuYQndtNM
<kb3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<kb3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYjpKB6QDaU
<kb3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_go8xpNA9w
